# Picked up six great bottles in a trade.



## Brewster113 (Dec 11, 2019)

Picked up six great bottles in a trade last night. Up for trade was a bottle I picked up earlier this year and there is a post about it. Pott's Pop Works from Clinton CW.
What I received in return was 
1. James Walsh,Toronto with a Beaver and Crown trademark. Very nice condition with the original closure.
2. Bass and Fells, Preston Ontario. Hutchinson, clean and rare.
3. Christie and Stevens, Galt Ontario, Hutchinson, original closure, clean and rare.
4. J. Eves Toronto, interesting bottle.
     front says J. EVES SODA WATER MANUFR BOTTLE STORE (this is a spelling mistake that     should say bottles to be returned) RETURNED REGISTERED 1866.
The back has NECTAR CREAM MINERAL WATER PATENTED 1867
5. T. Robertson, Orangeville Ontario, has a nice stag head as a trade mark. Very nice bottle and very rare.
6. H F WHITHAM BRANTFORD CW, Nice blob top bottle, needs a little clean on inside. 
So these are the additions, I am pretty happy with the trade.
Bruce


----------



## embe (Dec 11, 2019)

Pretty nice, I'd be happy with those


----------



## RoyalRuby (Dec 11, 2019)

Yep, nice bottles there.......


----------



## slugplate (Dec 12, 2019)

Nice bottles. Love the vertical lettering on the Bass & Fells


----------



## bottlecrazy (Dec 12, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## photolith (Dec 13, 2019)

Really like that beaver one, never seen a beaver hutch before, seen the other ones but not that one, great find.


----------



## Brewster113 (Dec 13, 2019)

photolith said:


> Really like that beaver one, never seen a beaver hutch before, seen the other ones but not that one, great find.


If you are ever interested in one let me know as we have several different ones with beavers in hutch style.
Bruce


----------



## Brewster113 (Dec 13, 2019)

slugplate said:


> Nice bottles. Love the vertical lettering on the Bass & Fells


I do too as it makes the bottle look clean, the Christie and Stevens is also very nice, was very happy to get those two as there is a lot of competition for Galt and Preston bottles.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 14, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## stephengray (Mar 17, 2020)

I like the C.W. bottle.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 17, 2020)

Love to two with the beaver and elk


----------



## brent little (Nov 29, 2020)

Have you got any stuff for sale?


----------



## brent little (Dec 6, 2020)

Looking for an R. Patterson,Clinton.Its a Hamilton Glass Works made bottle. Any leads????


----------

